# How large do they need to be?



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I have 4 guppies in a breeding net right now. They're growing and making a terrible mess in the net. I was wondering how large they have to be in order to put them in the tank with the rest of my fish. I would say that they are about an inch long from head to tail and about 1/4 of an inch wide. I can still see their spines in the back portion but they are solid in color from about the head to the start of their tails. The males are also starting to develop color on their tails. 

I have 2 platies, 3 zebra danios and 2 adult guppies in the tank currently as well as a very small pleco.

Will it be ok to put the guppy babies into the tank? I also found more fry today that I would like to try to put into the breeding net, which is prompting the need to move the ones currently in there. Also, does anyone know how large they have to be to give them to pet stores? I only have a 10 gallon tank so I know I can't keep them long, but I would like to keep them alive in the meantime.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ryan999 (Mar 31, 2006)

they need to be big enough to not not be able to fit into the largest fish in the tanks mouth it sounds like they are pretty closer ot being able to go in with the big fishies


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

they sound big enough, i had some tiny neons in my tank and none of them got eaton


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

They sound big enough... I have ~10 smaller than the size you mentioned in with their mom right now. I did see one get eaten.. but other than that all of them have survived for almost a week now. I dont think you will lose any of yours if your just putting them in with more guppies.


----------



## nathanaus (Apr 17, 2006)

I think thay are big enough.But thay might get picked on for a while,it will stop after a while.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

They are plenty big enough, infact at an inch long, the females may already be pregnent.
Get a big bunch of fine leaved plants. Ambulia, Hornwort, wysteria, Java moss ect and dont worry about it. 
I keep my babies seperated for only about a week, till I know they are good & strong. 
1/2 inch should be with the Platys, Danios & Guppies.


----------

